# The Snowboard Project - A Podcast for Snowboarders by Snowboarders



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Man, you didn't read the rules. You just took us straight into the bedroom. No wine, no dine. Straight up Cosbied us. Anyways, yes, its a good media and you knew this.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Normally I would just talk shit and flame you for posting this kind of stuff. HOWEVER, I listen to you guys all the time. I drive alot and enjoy podcasts so my yes vote could be an anomaly. You guys are on my top 2 currently, behind rogan, for driving. I enjoy your real talk episodes the most. 

If anyone wants to know who these guys are just listen to the first episode. Maybe you could take the effort to contribute a little in this community too though. Try to not be a one post wonder.


----------



## photogrind (Dec 2, 2018)

Well shoot... maybe I will just check out of this forum. Super sorry just trying to get some valuable feedback from shredders. Didn't realize i did anything wrong. But whatever. 

Catch ya on the cast. 

Peace, 

Beav


----------



## photogrind (Dec 2, 2018)

Sorry totally blew it. Glad you like the cast. Sorry don't know the rules. 

Beav


----------

